# All about me!



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2004)

My 51 IH L-120 before and after painting. It now has a flat bed on it with IH LB engines. The box needed $$ to fix, so that will be done later on...

















The F12 "before" That's me in the driver's seat! I was about 9 years old! I'm 23 now.








Another "before" picture, I thought they didn't switch to red until the fall of '36? This is definitaly a '35 model and that is definitaly red original paint.

















The F14 w/ my bro on the seat.









Left to right: F14, F12, A, trailer of LB engines, Sears lawn tractor remade IH, washing machine engines.









An aerial view of the family farm.









The 1256 Dad uses daily for feeding cattle, has Farmhand F235 loader on it.









My 42 Farmall H, still needs some work, but mechanically she is ready to rock and roll!









The 2 W9's I have, one running and one for parts. Just used the parts one for a steel shift knob and tires so far...

Check out my website at http://www.geocities.com/farmall544

Hope this helps everyone to get to know me a little better!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome Steven :friends: thats a nice collection you have there i like that old ih truck don't see to many of those anymore. Again welcome to tractorforum.
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome aboard steven. thanks for sharing those great pics


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Indeed! Let me offer my welcome as well! :friends: :beer: :cheers: Thanks for posting the links to your website. I enjoyed reading the articles on the H & W-9. They were VERY well written as well as VERY interesting. You must have some serious patience to get those tractors running again after set backs like the cracked head. I look forward to reading more when you get further along with them. Please don't be a stranger here!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome aboard!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!

Wow, what a nice collection!

good to have you here!
Andy


----------

